# Cold Steel "Steel Tiger" Karambit



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 7, 2006)

Has anyone had a chance to handle this yet?

I'm not very familiar with karambits, or the arts that use them, but aren't most fixed blade karambits double edged?  I do like the grip on this one, and the price is very nice.  Thinking about picking one up.

Jeff


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's the link to the Cold Steel page for this knife.

I have to say, I'm no expert, but most of the karambits I've personally seen are double-edged.


----------



## Carol (Oct 7, 2006)

Some Kerambits are double edged but often the "double edge" is a bit of honing on the opposite side of the point. 

"Harimau" means Tiger.  Harimau Pentjak Silat, legend says, is inspired by the way tigers fight.  

"Kerambit" means "Tiger's Claw".  If you can think of how a tiger's claw can destroy, then you have an idea of how the Kerambit is used to fight. A full double edge is not necessary. 

I suspect maximizing statutory compliance was a consideration in the design they chose.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 7, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Here's the link to the Cold Steel page for this knife.
> 
> I have to say, I'm no expert, but most of the karambits I've personally seen are double-edged.


Thanks for the link!

I don't know why I didn't supply it.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 7, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Some Kerambits are double edged but often the "double edge" is a bit of honing on the opposite side of the point.
> 
> "Harimau" means Tiger.  Harimau Pentjak Silat, legend says, is inspired by the way tigers fight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your insight Carol!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 7, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Here's the link to the Cold Steel page for this knife.


 

8-()**************


----------



## Carol (Oct 7, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> 8-()**************


 
Nothing like a nice Kerambit to make a Silat practitioner drool


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 8, 2006)

That's one nasty looking blade!


----------



## Warrior-Scholar (Oct 9, 2006)

Of our 12 main striking angles, only one utilizes the "weak" side of the blade.  So, it seems the double egde isn't necessary, but not without application.


----------



## rutherford (Oct 9, 2006)

They have a fiberglass reinforced plastic version as well.  

Just sayin'.  :angel:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 9, 2006)

rutherford said:


> They have a fiberglass reinforced plastic version as well.
> 
> Just sayin'.  :angel:


Actually, If I go ahead and purchase the Steel Tiger, I'd get that as well, dull it up and round the point to use it as a trainer.

Jeff


----------

